# GERMANY | Projects & Construction in Smaller Cities



## KubicaMaster (Dec 16, 2019)

Potsdam - Tower of Babelsberg









© Lutz Hannemann









© Studio Libeskind / KW-Development GmbH


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Another Liebeskind...
*Lüneburg - Leuphana University central building*










































Galerie - Zentralgebäude, Lüneburg







zentralgebaeude.de


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Mainz, Rheinland - Pfalz. _
_Zollhafen.__ DOXX. 
schneider + schumacher ( 2021 )_ 
_by Hans-Georg Esch_
_hgesch.de_
_



























































































_


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

*Franklin Quarter, Mannheim *

Transformation of and old US-American military Baracks into a residential quarter. 



> Formerly the largest US housing development, consisting of Benjamin Franklin Village, Funari Barracks and Sullivan Barracks. With FRANKLIN, a separate district for around 10,000 people will be created between 2015 and 2028. In addition, a comprehensive infrastructure, distinctive architecture and 50 hectares of green spaces. The total area is around 144 hectares, which corresponds to the size of downtown Mannheim.












Several high-rises in the form of letters planned. They will form the word "HOME".









The '*H*':










The '*O*' is currently under construction:

Levels: 15
Height: 50m
Function: Residential 































Wohnen in FRANKLIN-Mitte - FRANKLIN Mannheim


Auf den nÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¤chsten Seiten werden Ihnen die Planungen unserer Partner aus der Immobilienwirtschaft fÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¼r FRANKLIN-Mitte kurz vorgestellt.



franklin-mannheim.de













Hochhaus O Mannheim


Hochhaus O Mannheim Für eines der geplanten Objekte der sogenannten „HOME-Towers“ auf dem ehemaligen Kasernengelände „Franklin“ wurden wir mit den Rohbauarbeiten für das Hochhaus in Form des Buchstaben „O“ einschließlich angrenzender Wohngebäude und gemeinsamer Tiefgarage...




bau-streib.de


----------



## JLbxl (Apr 15, 2020)

Matthias Seifert on LinkedIn: Nach gut 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten Bauzeit haben wir am 31.08.2022 das Büro-… | 15 comments


Nach gut 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten Bauzeit haben wir am 31.08.2022 das Büro- und Geschäftshaus Annenhöfe in Dresden pünktlich und in gewünschter Qualität an… | 15 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Erfurt, Thüringen. ICE - City.
Prizeotel Erfurt.
Lorenzen Mayer Architekten ( 2015 - 2019 )
by Marcus Ebener
marcus-ebener.de























Atlantic Hotel ( Tower West ) & Tower Ost.
Delugan Meissl Associated Architects ( 2019 - )
by Toni Nachev
dmaa.at





























_


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

That’s definitely one of the better projects, Germany is flooded with plain white boxes. So I am very happy to see this bigger developments blending in fairly nice.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*White Arkitekter and HPP Selected to Design the New Medical Clinic in Tübingen, Germany.



































*









White Arkitekter and HPP Selected to Design the New Medical Clinic in Tübingen, Germany


White Arkitekter and HPP Architekten are selected to design the new medical clinic, NMK, in Tübingen, Germany




www.archdaily.com


----------



## JLbxl (Apr 15, 2020)

ZÜBLIN on LinkedIn: #züblin #zueblin #strabag #workonprogress #construction…


Lasset den Bau beginnen 🏗 ➡ 45 m hoch ➡ 10 Stockwerke ➡ 5.400 m² Büromietfläche ➡ ein Hotel mit 145 Zimmern ➡ 2.40 m² Einzelhandelsfläche ➡ begrüntes…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*News from "disc" C / refurbishment / conversion 06122 Halle - Neustadt / Saxony-Anhalt*

... after some delays we continue. Concrete parts were reinstalled in the outdoor area, and an additional stairwell to the Neustädter-Passage is under construction.



Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by [Kleist Berlin /url], auf Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o14xfj]
Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe C by [Kleist Berlin /url], auf Flickr

Sanierte Hochhausscheibe A

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mkWmwT]

Scheibe A by Kleist Berlin , auf Flickr

Scheibe A by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Die beiden Hochhaus Scheiben A und D sind saniert, Scheibe C wird gerade saniert, die Scheiben B und E warten noch auf ihre Runderneuerung.


----------



## spoortje nijverdal (Sep 21, 2019)

Kleist D said:


> *News from "disc" C / refurbishment / conversion 06122 Halle - Neustadt / Saxony-Anhalt*
> 
> ... after some delays we continue. Concrete parts were reinstalled in the outdoor area, and an additional stairwell to the Neustädter-Passage is under construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Duisburg, Nordrhein - Westfalen._
_MKM Museum Küppersmühle Extension._
_Herzog & de Meuron ( 2021 )
by Simon Menges
detail.de
museum-kueppersmuehle.de
by Andrea Gruß-Wolters
lokalkompass.de_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Nürnberg, Bayern.
Tafelhof Palais._
_Max Dudler Architekten ( 2021 )_
_hofmann-natursteim.com_
_bachmannvanaaken.com_
_
































































_
_...before_
_








Bahnhofsplatz 2_
_Henning Larsen Architects ( 2020 - )_
_competitionline.com_
_






















_
_...currently







_


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Horribly out of place.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ZigZag Offices / MVRDV*

*Mainz ( Rheinland-Pfalz )*



































































































ZigZag Offices / MVRDV + morePlatz


Completed in 2021 in Mainz, Germany. Images by Ossip van Duivenbode. Like many of Europe’s formerly industrial harbor areas, Mainz’s Zollhafen is undergoing a transformation into a modern city quarter. Located...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

goschio said:


> Another Liebeskind...
> *Lüneburg - Leuphana University central building*
> 
> 
> ...



For german standards to build this was/is a amazing brave decision 
glad to see that some cities are willing not just to build white boxes


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*06128 Halle / S. - Saxnony -Anhalt - Sanierung / Freybergsche Brauerei / Refurbishment conversion 

Info / Projektseite /* es entstehen Wohnungen und Gewerbe / apartments and businesses are built

Halle im Bild - Freybergsche Brauerei

Vorzustand


Freybergsche Brauerei by [Kleist Berlin/url], auf Flickr
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o3Wh4w]
Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

Freybergsche Brauerei by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr

*Vorzustand*

Halle (S.) 2009 by Kleist Berlin, auf Flickr


----------

